# Resume Format/Style (California Civil PE)



## Lostboi (Nov 3, 2021)

Hello,

I'm updating my Civil Engineering resume and I'd like to hear your input on how it should looks and what would likely attract HR & hopefully land me a job. I know what beefy info I need to include on my Resume, but I'm more concerned about how it looks, or how to format/style my California PE resume. I've only been employed by Private companies, but my projects over the past years have been serving the public sector/agencies, and I'd like to land a career (not just a job) in the public sector (maybe PM or higher position in private) in California (SoCal).

My resume is probably in the realm of traditional/old-school (?), with Times New Roman font style and dotted format (click for sample). 
Should I tailor my resume to a "modern" style? I see templates with sidebar information, colored well, graphics, and some even have their photo. Do "modern" style resumes attract more attention from HR?

*Lastly, should I copy/paste my resume to a Linkedin account?*

Thank you for your input!


----------



## Jeuret (Nov 10, 2021)

Looks nice but, do format the font size, it looks classy and bigger! Keep border and margin to perfect!

Only care about It should be easily readable and well informed!


----------



## rockfeller (Nov 13, 2021)

> Hello,
> 
> I'm updating my Civil Engineering resume and I'd like to hear your input on how it should looks and what would likely attract HR & hopefully land me a job. I know what beefy info I need to include on my Resume, but I'm more concerned about how it looks, or how to format/style my California PE resume. I've only been employed by Private companies, but my projects over the past years have been serving the public sector/agencies, and I'd like to land a career (not just a job) in the public sector (maybe PM or higher position in private) in California (SoCal).
> 
> ...


I won't post my resume because it's too specific, but what I did was have a big category upfront that showed my project experience/skills and then a small section briefly summarizing the relevant firms I'd worked/interned for. I had only worked at one firm after college so it made sense to put upfront what I had been doing rather than where I had been doing it


----------

